# Hastings 5-5-13



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Flagler estates? We were gonna all go last weekend prolly go this weekend


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes flagler estates. We had to work a half day and made it there afternoon. Alot of people out there. First day after that good rain. It was fun, My snorkels held up. This is my goto site for diy snorkels. Did my crew a couple years ago now my outty. Great write-ups.


----------

